# Debit cards



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Many of our members have been around awhile and already know this. This is for the rest. Do not use debit cards. Debits cards were created to get around protections afforded to credit cards holders. Once again some one I know used a debit card to make a large online purchase from a company that has been around awhile. They locked the doors and he got burned. Had he used a credit card and or paypal he would have had options. Likely he would not be out the money now. With a debit card there is zero protection. If some how A person got your pin witch is easy to do and drained your account, there is nothing you can do. The bank will just say sorry sucks to be you. They can not get away with that with a credit card.
On line purchases are a crap shoot even with known companies, protect your cash use a credit card and a third party like paypal that will cover your losses. 
Anyone that tells you any debit card is safe is laying to you. There is no other way to put it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good reminder.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

The Basics of Your Debit Card - daveramsey.com


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Many of our members have been around awhile and already know this. This is for the rest. Do not use debit cards. Debits cards were created to get around protections afforded to credit cards holders. Once again some one I know used a debit card to make a large online purchase from a company that has been around awhile. They locked the doors and he got burned. Had he used a credit card and or paypal he would have had options. Likely he would not be out the money now. With a debit card there is zero protection. If some how A person got your pin witch is easy to do and drained your account, there is nothing you can do. The bank will just say sorry sucks to be you. They can not get away with that with a credit card.
> On line purchases are a crap shoot even with known companies, protect your cash use a credit card and a third party like paypal that will cover your losses.
> Anyone that tells you any debit card is safe is laying to you. There is no other way to put it.


The same thing could have happen if he had written a check or paid cash

The good of debit cards out weigh the risks of getting ripped off... And if your account is hacked there is a federal law that limits your losses....

1. debit cards can be linked to a separate account where you transfer just a certain amount of money into
2. nobody has ever accumulated $25,000 in debt using a debit card
3. no interest rates on a debit card
4. federal law limits your loss in case your card is lost of stolen

now I am a paypal fan.. I like paypal

I do not have a personal credit card


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

In a face to face transaction with a reputable business, I don't think it matters whether a debit or credit card is used. For online purchases then a credit card or service such as PayPal is in my estimation a better/safer way to go. YMMV

Many credit cards offer incentives. I know people who bought a bought a firearm using points from their Cabalas card.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have not had a credit card in over 30 years. 
I have bought online with a debit card and never had a problem.
Kennesaw Cutlery, Smoky Mountain Knife Works, Numrich Gun Parts, Charleys Surplus, Midway USA, Lucky Gunner - never have had problems.
I also use it to renew magazine subscriptions.

Of course, being poor helps - even if I got ripped off the most they could ever get would be $200 - $300 dollars.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Your debit card can be used as a credit card with the same protections.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Warning on the Cabela's cards as well...they have a major leak somewhere

I got a card from Cabela's and used it once...then two months later a charge from Georgia appeared on it for a shoe store....Reported it and it was taken off and card replaced with a new one. When I got the new one and activated it over the phone was told it was already active and a charge for a years worth of netflix was made from Sao Paulo Brazil...That was canceled as well Never been to Brazil....

Told Cabela's where to shove it


I do use a debit card but only for grocery shopping and gas stations.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

The difference as it was explained to me between a debit card and a credit card is as follows.

The bank will do everything in its power to get your money back that was taken from your account through your debit card. 

The money may have already transferred and withdrawn by the merchant with no escrow held. In that case your screwed. 

With a credit card they do not have access to your bank account and the credit card company collects the money from you when you pay the bill.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Seneca said:


> In a face to face transaction with a reputable business, I don't think it matters whether a debit or credit card is used. For online purchases then a credit card or service such as PayPal is in my estimation a better/safer way to go. YMMV
> 
> Many credit cards offer incentives. I know people who bought a bought a firearm using points from their Cabalas card.


 It madders you have a long list of protections with a credit card None with a debit. For those with problems secured credit cards are an option. Debit cards are Bad.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Your debit card can be used as a credit card with the same protections.


As long as the card has the VISA or MASTERCARD logos you have some degree of protection with a debit card. Personally, I have debit cards I carry and rarely use. I pay all of my bills with credit cards for the rewards. I get cash back for all of my charges.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have no choice but to use credit cards for work both personal and company card. If I buy the a crew lunch or dinner regardless of the card I use it must be a credit card.
If not Company can not reimburse me. Feds will not except any other from of proof in an audit . Been that way for years now. You can not rent a car with out one, you can pay cash but you still need the card. Many motels will not allow a check in with out a credit card.
Just because it has a visa or master card logo on does not mean much. 
Another little secret some do not know many major issuers of company credit cards issued in your name report that card to credit agency. That can be a plus to your credit rating.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I check in and book hotel rooms with debit cards all the time.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

L


Smitty901 said:


> I have no choice but to use credit cards for work both personal and company card. If I buy the a crew lunch or dinner regardless of the card I use it must be a credit card.
> If not Company can not reimburse me. Feds will not except any other from of proof in an audit . Been that way for years now. You can not rent a car with out one, you can pay cash but you still need the card. Many motels will not allow a check in with out a credit card.
> Just because it has a visa or master card logo on does not mean much.
> Another little secret some do not know many major issuers of company credit cards issued in your name report that card to credit agency. That can be a plus to your credit rating.


With all due respect, you are wrong about this. How I know is that I do all the things you say cannot be done with a debit card....with a debit card. Every single one of them. Many people live a debt-free/credit card free life, with no inconveniences. I am one of them.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I also buy company dinners and lunches and all I'm required to do is keep the original receipt, form
Of payment doesn't matter to the IRS.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Debit cards are great, you have to limit the amount of money that is in the account...

I have never been ripped off using a debit card.. I have however been forced to cancel several credit cards and work through fraud dept to get charges removed...

I will respectfully disagree and continue to use my debit card


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If you use a debit card at a gasoline pump, simply select the CREDIT option, then you do not enter your PIN, just your zip code. I do this in case the pumps have been compromised with a skimmer device. That way the crooks can not clean out your account.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If you use a debit card at a gasoline pump, simply select the CREDIT option, then you do not enter your PIN, just your zip code. I do this in case the pumps have been compromised with a skimmer device. That way the crooks can not clean out your account.


^^^Yup^^^


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^ Me too. I have been had at more than one fuel pump with a card compromise.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If you use a debit card at a gasoline pump, simply select the CREDIT option, then you do not enter your PIN, just your zip code. I do this in case the pumps have been compromised with a skimmer device. That way the crooks can not clean out your account.


That's a big 10-4, I always select credit if given the option. Why not ?

I found a new station that doesn't ask jack crap, you swipe and pump ! No zip code, no pin. I kinda liked it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> L
> 
> With all due respect, you are wrong about this. How I know is that I do all the things you say cannot be done with a debit card....with a debit card. Every single one of them. Many people live a debt-free/credit card free life, with no inconveniences. I am one of them.


 You may think you have the protection but you do not try using any of them with a debit. That is why they pushed them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I only use debit cards to take out cash to use in stores. Otherwise I use AMEX and pay the balance off monthly.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If you have a bank account they're going to send/give you a debit card, whether a persons uses it or shreds it, doesn't matter...what ever they are going to make sure you get one. LOL 

Which for me seems kind of ironic since the only time it gets used is at the banks after hours ATM for cash. Which is rarely/almost never.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't use banks No need for them.
With a debit card try to dispute a transaction. No go you are out your cash. That is the case with the person I know he paid $800 dollars for a lift table it was not delivered.
He paid with a debit card he is just out the $800. Now had he used a credit card he would be out nothing once he disputed the transaction. The company had a good rep. Just seems things went down hill and they can't pay the bills any more. His $800 was free money for them. Small claims across state lines good luck. He is just out the cash.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Don't use banks No need for them.
> With a debit card try to dispute a transaction. No go you are out your cash. That is the case with the person I know he paid $800 dollars for a lift table it was not delivered.
> He paid with a debit card he is just out the $800. Now had he used a credit card he would be out nothing once he disputed the transaction. The company had a good rep. Just seems things went down hill and they can't pay the bills any more. His $800 was free money for them. Small claims across state lines good luck. He is just out the cash.


I've disputed at least 4 debit card transactions. They were not pin purchases and I received all my money each time. Took 2 weeks.

I agree with your primise but not with all your details.

Credit cards are inherently safer because they rely on you to pay the bill later which you may choose not to do ! Lol !


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> It madders you have a long list of protections with a credit card None with a debit. For those with problems secured credit cards are an option. Debit cards are Bad.


I agree with you Smitty, debit cards are bad so are credit cards for that matter, I think they are both equally bad, but not for the reason you mention.

I think they are bad because you are far more likely to have your money stolen electronically (using the plastic) than from some street thug. It's an odds thing...and the odds are heavily tilted towards electronic theft. These days one I wonder if a person isn't safer with their cash in their pocket.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Don't use banks No need for them.
> With a debit card try to dispute a transaction. No go you are out your cash. That is the case with the person I know he paid $800 dollars for a lift table it was not delivered.
> He paid with a debit card he is just out the $800. Now had he used a credit card he would be out nothing once he disputed the transaction. The company had a good rep. Just seems things went down hill and they can't pay the bills any more. His $800 was free money for them. Small claims across state lines good luck. He is just out the cash.


Was this person you... I ask because unless it was you it is hearsay. I have never lost money with a debit card... I had my number stolen, it was used for gas and I got my money back...

So has it every happened to you????? or are you relay second hand stories

here is the real deal

Fraud Worries: Debit vs. Credit Cards - Total Return - WSJ

"if an unauthorized transaction appears on your statement (but your card or PIN has not been lost or stolen), under federal law you will not be liable for the debit if you report it within 60 days after your account statement is sent to you."

The rules are different if the card or PIN has been lost or stolen: Report the problem within two business days and liability is limited to $50 of unauthorized charges. Then the maximum liability rises to $500.

"If any unauthorized charges go unreported for more than 60 days," the CFPB says, "your money, and future charges by the same person, could be lost."

I will never own a personal credit card...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Was this person you... I ask because unless it was you it is hearsay. I have never lost money with a debit card... I had my number stolen, it was used for gas and I got my money back...
> 
> So has it every happened to you????? or are you relay second hand stories
> 
> ...


 No I do not use debit cards do not have one never will. If I purchase on line I will use credit card and PayPal. 90% + of purchases for my bikes go through dealer I save a lot that way and have another option if there are issues.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

My paypal account is similar to a debit card in the fact that it's linked directly to my bank account. 

When I buy with PayPal they immediately remove the money from my linked bank account. 

While it's safer than a merchant, they still have a hand in the piggy bank.


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

Yep always use your debit card as a credit card. No pin number needed. Roy


----------



## prepperman (May 21, 2016)

I feel safest through Pay Pal. I've never had a problem so that is my first option. Don't care for debit card transactions and usually use the credit card option if I have to. Only time I use the debit card is when I make a withdrawal from the bank itself.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

A little story about paypal...

I sold some stuff and shipped it to the Bahamas ($800 worth).... the guy claimed he never got it - He opened a dispute with paypal... I had the postal service open an investigation... about three days after paypal refunded the money to him, post office notified me the package had been signed for (by the buyer).. they even sent me a customs form and everything..

paypal NEVER did refund the money to me


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'll tell you a way that you can definitely lose your money using a debit card. 

Put a down payment on something like custom cabinets then the company goes out of business. 

There is a natural lapse between the down payment and the delivery of the cabinets. 

I paid 15,000 down then waited 12 weeks for building the cabinets then another 15 when they installed them. 

Say bye bye......if they go under in the mean time. You could always file a case but goodluck and get in line hoping somethings left of the assets. 

Doesn't have to cabinets it could be anything you put a deposit down for.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> I'll tell you a way that you can definitely lose your money using a debit card.
> 
> Put a down payment on something like custom cabinets then the company goes out of business.
> 
> ...


but you could also loss it with cash or check...


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> but you could also loss it with cash or check...


Obviously, yes you could. Cash or check they could close 15 minutes after you left and your money would probably be gone.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well you can also limit the amount that can be withdrawn mine is daily of 500 bucks and I get a message or alert on my phone if anything over 20 is purchased and were at what time even it I just made the purchase takes about 2 minitues for the alert and asks if you need to call the bank if you say yes you account is frozen until you show up in person to un freeze it. for anything over those limits I need to notify the bank and tell them it is me ect ect.


----------

